# Tall guys and short girls



## IAmOrangeToday (Sep 30, 2011)

Being 5 foot 6, this is not ever going to affect me ^^ and seriously, does height actually matter? Surely what makes you want to spend your life with someone is not that 6 at the front of their height and more the amazing person they are?


----------



## elle vs (May 29, 2012)

IAmOrangeToday said:


> Being 5 foot 6, this is not ever going to affect me ^^ and seriously, does height actually matter? Surely what makes you want to spend your life with someone is not that 6 at the front of their height and more the amazing person they are?


I agree. both my parents are pretty short (which is why I'm short; I'd bet on it). so I suppose they are the exception... according to this thread, somewhat..


----------



## lek373 (May 25, 2012)

I'm pretty short,5' and have dated guys from 5'8"-6'2". But I prefer 6' and under. Really tall guys creep me out a bit. I feel like a child next to them. It also makes cuddling and kissing harder when they are so much taller. My husband is exactly a foot taller than me which feels perfect.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

IAmOrangeToday said:


> Being 5 foot 6, this is not ever going to affect me ^^ and seriously, does height actually matter? Surely what makes you want to spend your life with someone is not that 6 at the front of their height and more the amazing person they are?


It's not a big deal. You'll just lack one additional place to put your beer that the tall guys have.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> It's not a big deal. You'll just lack one additional place to put your beer that the tall guys have.


Thank goodness I wasn't drinking anything when I read this. I literally burst out laughing at the thought. :laughing:


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Thank goodness I wasn't drinking anything when I read this. I literally burst out laughing at the thought. :laughing:


Your misogyny disgusts me.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

lek373 said:


> I'm pretty short,5' and have dated guys from 5'8"-6'2". But I prefer 6' and under. Really tall guys creep me out a bit. I feel like a child next to them. It also makes cuddling and kissing harder when they are so much taller.


I've thought this might be the case. Any time you want to kiss your SO, the guy's going to have to stoop down and the woman has to stand on her tip-toes. Unless of course you carry a step-stool around for the very purpose:

"Hold on."
*woman sets up step-stool and climbs on it*
"Okay."
*they kiss*

(the above is said purely in jest, and no offense is intended. I normally don't joke around unless I know the people I'm talking to in order to avoid potentially unintentionally offending someone.)


----------



## elle vs (May 29, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> I've thought this might be the case. Any time you want to kiss your SO, the guy's going to have to stoop down and the woman has to stand on her tip-toes. Unless of course you carry a step-stool around for the very purpose:
> 
> "Hold on."
> *woman sets up step-stool and climbs on it*
> ...


you didn't offend me at all, but I have this to say.. 
I don't actually think it matters if you can't reach your partner to kiss them. I mean is kissing in public really that important anyway?(general question btw; rhetorical) think about how many hours in a day your sitting, or laying down or something. then think about when you are on your feet, you are probably walking, right?(minus the few times you are not, lets just average this out) I have only ever dated men much taller than myself (because I'm so freakin' short)... and this issue has never come up, not once. just saying.


----------



## militaryinteldoesntequate (Jul 30, 2010)

redmanXNTP said:


> It's not a big deal. You'll just lack one additional place to put your beer that the tall guys have.


Just get a dog and strap something to the top of it's midsection like a table top or something. As long as the dog is disciplined the rest of us short guys will have a beer stand.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Is it _really_ that much effort to get on your tippy-toes to kiss your partner? C'mon, how lazy are we?
:dry:

As a 5'3 girl who spent over a year with a 6'1 guy, I would constantly be on my toes to hug or kiss him and it wasn't even something I noticed that I was doing.

You guys think about things way too much. Geez louise. Height doesn't matter!


----------



## OldNewBorrowedTardis (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree with those who say that it's what's inside that counts and I guess perhaps it is a superiority thing. 

p.s. Do not call my people cute XD


----------



## Incognita (Jun 13, 2012)

"Pint-sized fun".. I remember a friend of mine used to call it that. Personally I'm more so attracted to taller men, alright. I think it's because I feel physically secure. But right now.. I'm very much so attracted to a guy who's a good few inches shorter than I am. So, hm.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Incognita said:


> "Pint-sized fun".. I remember a friend of mine used to call it that. Personally I'm more so attracted to taller men, alright. I think it's because I feel physically secure. But right now.. I'm very much so attracted to a guy who's a good few inches shorter than I am. So, hm.



Could you elaborate on the physically secure part? I always wonder what security has to do with dating taller men.


----------



## Dig.It.All (Jun 15, 2012)

I honestly wouldn't care what height she is as long as its nothing extreme. 
I'm 6 1 and I wouldn't mind a girl being taller than me or shorter than me. 
I'm not going to let something trivial like height get in the way of me liking a girl. 
Plus, if she's tall she can wear heels and be taller than me. Now that would be cool!


----------



## hairyhunk (Jan 16, 2012)

i can be considered a short woman dating a tall guy as he's almost a foot taller than me, but i don't feel weird about it at all. i care more about a perceived age difference. i just imagine people are more judgmental about that.


----------



## scott (Feb 7, 2012)

I guess I'm the average height, around 5'9/5'10 and I've been in relationships with women all different shapes and sizes. I can't say I tend to go for taller or shorter women and I don't feel a need to be the taller one in the relationship. Height isn't an issue for me, but to many it does seem to be. Most of my male friends look for women to be considerably shorter than themselves or they won't even go there... vice-a-versa, most of the women I know tend to look for men to be taller than themselves. I guess for most people it's just considered "the norm" for the male in the relationship to be the taller one.


----------



## Incognita (Jun 13, 2012)

Boss said:


> Could you elaborate on the physically secure part? I always wonder what security has to do with dating taller men.


I guess I feel sheltered by height. I like to nestle up to someones chest whilst engaged in a hug. It feels good. Where as if I were to embrace a hug from someone much shorter than I am, it may also feel similar to hugging a child. But then again that's just the superficial side of things. If someone can make me feel emotionally secure, if I were ever in a bad state of mind then, that's what matters most.


----------



## Shazbot (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm a little taller than 185cm (about 6'1"-6'2"), my ex was/is 160cm (5'3"?).

That was never a limiting factor and she liked the fact I was quite taller because it gave her a "sense of protection", whereas I never considered height an important thing, mostly because there probably aren't so many girls taller than me.  

Now, I could say I _prefer_ shorter girls just as I prefer a particular hair/eye colour among other things, but it honestly is just trivial things, since we're speaking about relationships. If there is chemistry between two people, these traits lose their importance.


----------



## SublimeSerendipity (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm 5'4 and it's not that I gravitate towards super tall guys...I'd actually prefer a guy who is more in the 5'8 - 5'10 range, but my past two relationships, including my current SO have been 6'5 and 6'4 respectively! 

I agree, it makes certain *logistics*:wink: somewhat problematic. I have to stand on my tippy-toes or wear heels to kiss him standing, and I end up wrapping my arms around his neck and hurting him by hanging off of his neck. LOL. But I agree with many of the other comments, I absolutely love cuddling/spooning with him, and he does make me feel more petite. Also, @_Antichrist_ he teases me and calls me his armrest all the time!!

Funny thing though, my boyfriend has a rule (soooo ISTJ of him!!) that he won't date girls who are more than a foot shorter than him, so we think it's hilarious that I just made the cut!!

As for guys that are shorter than me.....I've gone on dates with guys who are like 5'5 and even though I know this sounds so vain, it felt awkward. I think there is something evolutionarily-speaking that women are drawn to tall men. It's just like many men are drawn to women with big boobs or curves.


----------



## MelissaC (May 23, 2012)

I've actually wondered that too, OP. I'm 5'10" so can't imagine having sex with, say, 6' tall guy if I were 5'2". But I get envious of the shorties sometimes. That whole standing-on-tiptoes-to-kiss-a-guy thing? Yeah, I've never done that. 

It seems men are more nurturing toward the shorties than the...leggies?...like me. I'll confess that from time to time it seems like it would be nice to feel nurtured. Just very occasionally.


----------



## Adventure (Dec 15, 2011)

Short girls usually feel more inferior about their height than guys, lol - it's you who wear 10cm heels t.t.
They want good for their children (in unconscious way it's always about procreation) and want them to be taller than they are, so they look for genes with big height. Funny thing is that i pretty often see opposite too; very short guys and tall women.


----------



## Antichrist (Apr 6, 2012)

@*BuckeyeENFP*

Stay away from ISTJ's.


----------



## hallrann (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm five feet tall myself and I've noticed that shorter than average guys pay me the most attention (compared to average and above average,) then the taller than average. Men who are shorter than I seem to go 50/50: either ignore me or pay me a lot of attention. It feels weird whenever I've received overt attention (does it not for everybody?) so in thay sense, I suppose I prefer men with an average height--but in the end,it depends on who the person is and how they treat me.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

I think this is partly a matter of selective memory: short-tall couples stand out more in people's minds.

But there probably is some tendency for short women to prefer tall men. Evolutionary reasons and security, as people have said.

I suspect there's also a market value issue. When I notice tall men with short women, it's often tall thin men with short women who seldom are particularly attractive (some readers will feel insulted). For example, http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20256113,00.html Except that he might be average weight rather than slim, but nevertheless he's unimpressive. It is possible that tall men are more likely to be thin than shorter men, and that height-weight inversely correlates for women too.

Edit: possibly on average tall men tend to more likely to approach and short women less likely to approach, making it more likely that the latter's easiest opportunities will be with the former. An earlier post hinted at that.


----------

